# Overnighter Wed, Oct 2 Room for 1



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Meet in Freeport about noon, quick stop for snapper, maybe AJs, and off to floaters for tuna fishing all night. Back at dock by noon, clean boat and fish. *You need your own suitable gear.* Share expenses - $225 per person. You're welcome to check my past posts regarding boat, safety, etc. Send me a PM if available.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll go. Been wanting to anyway. PM coming


Steve


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Crew filled. Thx.


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Bruce hope you guys smash them YFTs up again!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

go get em Bruce.. one of these days my schedule may work so I can hop on with ya again.. hope you get some gigguns..


----------

